# Critique My Plans



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Here is my plan: 

I want to have a NPT. I have a 20 g T. Not what I wanted, but my boyfriend was a party pooper and PetSmart was sold out of 20 g L. 

I am using Seachem Flourite as substrate. 

I am planning on a low-medium light. 

I have 2 bunches of Anacharis (free floating), 3 Amazon Swords (planted), 2 small clippings of Hornwort (free floating), and Moneywort (planted). 

I plan on picking up Java Moss tomorrow (if I can find it) and several Anubis plants (Anubis is my favorite plant  )

I have Duckweed coming as well to add to the tank. 

My plan is to pick up some MTS and s few ghost shrimp tomorrow to add to the tank. 

My plan is to not use a filter, and have the plants act as the filter. 

Do you see any red flags so far in my plans? Are there other plants I should consider adding? I'm concerned about the Moneywort because 1) I planted it into the corner without much room to spread, does it need to spread it's roots and 2) it's medium-high light and my tank is going to be low-medium light.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Actually I've already critiqued part myself... I'm going to skip the Ghost Shrimp, because I want RCS and I've read that Ghosties may be aggressive towards RCS.


----------



## Flyby Stardancer (Jun 19, 2013)

I would use a filter, because it may or may not cycle instantly, and to add a little bit of water flow to even out the temperature and nutrient distribution.  That's my take on it, though.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

+1 
I think a filter is a good idea in an NPT that large. It doesn't have to be a big filter just something to circulate the water and grow BB.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

I think a filter for a tank that will support it, is a great idea. As for other plants, marimo balls are GREAT. And maybe wisteria? I haven't had problems with wisteria before with low to medium light.


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

You should definitely get at least one marimo- they're so cute! Anubias is one of my favorite plants, too!


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you should get a filter - even a small one, just because.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I ended up getting today: 

Wisteria 
Java Fern 
2 Anubis 
South American Sword
2 more Amazon Sword 

I'm still hoping to find some Java Moss somewhere this week so I can order my RCS. I also LOVE Marimo Moss balls. I have 6 of them in my other tanks. I was debating getting one and pulling it apart and using it to blanket part of my "driftwood" (it's artificial). Maybe I'll pick one up tomorrow when I pick up some fertilizer for the plants. I'm going to make it a low-tech NPT tank, but I was thinking I'll use some fertilizers just to encourage growth here in the beginning. 

I'll rethink the filter since so many think I should use one.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Here are the pictures of my tank today. It's still not full all the way.








Here is the side I refer to as the "sword forest" It has 5 Amazon Swords and 1 South American Sword. 








Here is the side with my Wisteria and Moneywort. The Java Fern is hidden behind the driftwood.The Hornwort is floating on this side (it's tied itself up in the Moneywort. 








What do you think so far? Any aquascaping problems you see?

ETA: The Anubis is on the driftwood (you can see it at the top of the driftwood near the water line. I put it into the holes that were too tiny for fish to swim through . I did that in another tank, and it grew really nicely.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Another filter benefit: Gets rid of any cloudiness.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Namialus said:


> Another filter benefit: Gets rid of any cloudiness.


The cloudiness was just because I had disturbed the substrate while planting.  It actually clears up pretty quickly.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You're NPT is doing pretty good... Hope you have a test kit? The levels will rise pretty quickly, due to so many nutrients in the water. Prepare for algae blooms. BUT, I suppose the plants will cover that, if they're quick enough. ;-)


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> You're NPT is doing pretty good... Hope you have a test kit? The levels will rise pretty quickly, due to so many nutrients in the water. Prepare for algae blooms. BUT, I suppose the plants will cover that, if they're quick enough. ;-)


If you're just talking about an API Liquid test kit, I do. If there is a special kit for NPT I do not, and I'll need to get that.  

The Hornwort is growing like crazy. It was about 3" yesterday when I put it into the tank. It's probably up to 6" or 7". I'm super psyched about that. 

This "melting" thing that people talk about... my Anacharis has leaves turning light brown and falling off, is that "melting"? It was in a heated tank at PetCo, so I assume it's already been acclimated. I've had Anacharis in the past, but never with much luck. My snails always ate it up very quickly.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Your anarachis.. I honestly don't know. But what I _do _know from a few members is that it'll always grow back in a few weeks time. Of course, if it is melting. Yours should be fine.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Another reason for a filter is RCS need some current.

I like your tank...a lot!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Another reason for a filter is RCS need some current.
> 
> I like your tank...a lot!


Good to know, then I guess it's settled. I shall add a filter. 

Thanks. It looks better when the water is settled (you can see the Wisteria and Moneywort better). I'm thinking I'll pick up another couple Wisteria and Anubis. I think a couple more stem plants will look nice. I can't wait for the swords to start growing and filling in the "sword forest".


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Grrr... What am I doing wrong!!! 

I finished adding plants to my tank last night. The total stands at: 

5 Amazon Swords 
6 South American Swords 
5 Bunches of Anacharis (that was an accident, I didn't want that many) 
3 Wisteria 
1 Bunch (not really sure how to describe it but it came in a PetCo pack) of Moneywort 
2 Strands of Hornwort (that are growing like mad) 
2 Anubis 
1 Marimo Moss Ball 
1 Java Fern 
Duckweed 

I figured that was enough to have a successful silent cycle. I am using Seachem Flourite for the substrate and I used Seachem Flourish once yesterday. I mixed it into the water. I did pick up some API Root Tabs as well (should I add them to the tank now too). 

I decided to add a few ghost shrimp after all, to test the water. I planned to take them out and give them to my boyfriends brother because he wanted some ghosties for his tank when I ordered my RCS. I did not have my API test kit with me (this tank is at my boyfriends house), but I plan on taking it over tonight. Before adding the shrimp I did a small water change (it only had 9 g in it, so I took out about 1 g, and added about 9 more. I acclimated the shrimp over about an hour (I know kinda rushed). I used Stress Coat as a water conditioner. The first shrimp died as soon as it hit the water. There is another dead one this morning. There is still one that is alive, but I'm guessing he'll die soon too. I've had bad luck with ghosties, but never have I had them all die this quickly. 

Obviously, once I test the water I'll know more, but do I not have enough plants for a silent cycle in a 20 g? How many more do I need? All the plants but the Java Fern look good, and a few look great (two of the Amazon Swords look perfect, and the Hornwort is growing very quickly). The Java Fern looks pathetic (black all over some leaves), but I think it's looking better. I couldn't see the black when I purchased it, it looked really good in the plastic tube. I hate those plastic tubes, but that's about all we have around here for certain plants.


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

Ghost shrimp are very sensitive to water parameter changes. Everytime I have purchased some from my LFS at least a few of them die within 1 day even with acclimation to the new tank. I don't think you are doing anything wrong that is just something that commonly happens.
I would go ahead and add the root tabs because that will encourage your heave root feeders to begin anchoring down.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Should I leave the dead shrimp in the water? Or should I take them out? I wasn't sure if I should leave them in, because if the silent cycle doesn't work I'll need to do a regular cycle and I know people use dead shrimp to cycle.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I know nothing more. I took my kit, but left before I tested the parameters (the boyfriend was being.. annoying about me canceling our dinner plans because I wanted to get to sleep early because I have to fly unexpectedly to Minnesota for a funeral tomorrow). But, I did find three ghosties that are alive. Woo hoo. I didn't realize I had that many :-/


----------



## 10asartin (Mar 28, 2013)

If you aren't too concerned about whether or not the remaining 3 live then you can go ahead and leave the dead ones in. They will cause the ammonia levels to rise and may kill off the other shrimp, but it will get the cycle going.


----------

